
Stadia launch dev: Game makers are worried “Google is just going to cancel it” - xvector
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/11/stadia-launch-dev-the-biggest-concern-with-stadia-is-that-it-might-not-exist/
======
ben_jones
> The Pixelbook had a wired Internet connection that I was told was running at
> "about 25 Mbps" (Google wouldn't let me run a speed test to confirm the
> connection quality).

> In response to concerns that Stadia streaming might quickly eat up some
> users' Internet data caps, a Google representative told Ars that gameplay
> streams won't always require the "recommended" Mbps rates Google quotes for
> that level of video quality. A 4K, 60fps stream, for instance, would not use
> 35Mbps of data at all times, he said.

> The 60fps animation didn't noticeably stutter for the entire demo, and the
> apparent resolution didn't dip below 1080p either (though a Google
> representative said Stadia will sometimes lower that resolution briefly to
> maintain a smooth frame rate if and when bandwidth dips).

I could inject my own opinion into why I don't think Google Stadia will be a
good thing for users, but I feel like these direct quotes from a senior editor
at Arstechnica are more telling. They plan to get around data caps through
degrading the game assets, and they are extremely sheepish to let anyone
actually dig into the logistical limitations of the system.

[1]: [https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/stadias-e3-doom-
etern...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/stadias-e3-doom-eternal-demo-
made-me-a-cloud-gaming-believer/)

~~~
m-p-3
> They plan to get around data caps through degrading the game assets

What could Google do in this case, avoid degrading the game assets and let the
user go over their data caps?

They're simply doing what they can to avoid being blamed for overage fees,
which isn't really their fault but the ISPs.

~~~
ben_jones
IDK what they could do, I'm just penalizing them for such an egregious
difference between Stadia marketing and Stadia the actual product. People
expect startups and mom and pop shops to lie about their engineering, not big
G.

------
TurkishPoptart
In the past 14 days, Google has injected itself into banking, healthcare, and
gaming. Where does it end?

~~~
Konnstann
Anti-trust regulation, presumably. On another note, isn't that why Alphabet
was created, to separate Google the search engine from all the random non-
search efforts?

